# [EVDL] GEM car Zivan charger question



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Howdy folks,

I just joined up. I have a 2002 GEM, with a Zivan charger running 
Trojan wet cells. Recently, when the weather started to get colder, 
I find that the charger is beeping in the morning, flashing a green 
LED. The cells are about 6 months old, and have been charging fine. 
Water level and voltages are good. What caused this? I have been 
told that the charger program timed out, but don't know what changed 
to make this happen.

Cheers.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You may also want to check out this site, 
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/NEVs/join
Most of the posts are about the GEM


----- Original Message ----
From: Crispin B. Hollinshead <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Fri, October 1, 2010 4:21:45 PM
Subject: [EVDL] GEM car Zivan charger question

Howdy folks,

I just joined up. I have a 2002 GEM, with a Zivan charger running 
Trojan wet cells. Recently, when the weather started to get colder, 
I find that the charger is beeping in the morning, flashing a green 
LED. The cells are about 6 months old, and have been charging fine. 
Water level and voltages are good. What caused this? I have been 
told that the charger program timed out, but don't know what changed 
to make this happen.

Cheers.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

